# Hacking your tivo???



## malutchen (Apr 27, 2005)

Let me first start out by saying I am a amature programmer so I know a little about programming/hacking but never tapped into my tivo though (my wife baught it for me/us for xmas one year and she is a afraid ill wreck it LOL) So im curious what all the hype is to hack your tivo? what are the benifits? what is HMO (in relation to the tivo hacking? i saw it on a hacking thread but dont know what it means) And...what are all of the special "hidden" features that the series 2 tivo has to unlock/hack? Any insight or suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The first step in hacking is defeating the kernel security, which may also involve a PROM mod on 5xx units.

HMO is stock on Standalones, hacke in on S2 DirecTV TiVos, by patching the tivoapp.

Read here to find out what things are.


----------

